# MH lamp suggestions



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello friends,

I'm planning to switch to metal halide lamps. I'm using 6500 and 10000 K fleurescent bulbs since I started this hobby but it makes a lot of lamps and a heavy hood. I'm sure I can make the same lightning with 2 or 3 MH bulbs. So I just want to know the comments of MH users. What are the plusses and minuses, how about the color rendering, effects on plant and algea growth, etc. Any comments will be appreciated. This is especialy important for my coming project of about 100g, but I first would like to test it according to your comments with my 32g. I have the possibility of making any kind of DIY hoods so the fixture will not be a problem.

Waiting to hear from you all.

YILDIRIM


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

*Metal Halide user comments*

So...

Nobody have any comments on these lamps and their effect on planted tanks?

YILDIRIM


----------



## Paul S (Jul 13, 2005)

*My reasons for not using MH*

1. Not as energy efficient as T5, T8 or PC etc
2. High heat output. Bulb surface temp ~ 400 C, 175 W bulb
3. Ballast noise, eg. vibration from laminate core.
4. Lamps have a short life span and a very sharp drop off in lumen output after a few hundred hours.
5. Overall more expensive to operate in the long run.

On the plus side, they can punch the light down to the bottom on deep tanks and they also give a nice lighting effect if you have slight surface ripples.

Some of the folks are using MH for a short duration (4 hr) during the light cycle in conjunction with the other lights mentioned above to give the plants that mid-day burst.

But by all means you should experiment and find out what will work best for you.

enjoy

PS


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If you decide to go to MH. Aqua Medic (Aqualine Bushke) makes a 5000K HQI bulb in 70w, 150w and 250w. It was designed for a planted tank.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

So I think metal halide lamps have lots of minuses that makes me consider continuing with fleurescent bulbs. Thx for the comments.

YILDIRIM


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Yildirim,

Read the following: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=11971

Not an easy decision but definitely a better one


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I am quite happy with my Halides.

I got an energy savers unit about 15 years ago that has 2 175 watt MH and 2 40 watt 6500 flourescents on my standard 110 gallon (48 in x 18 in x 30 in).

After looking at Ghazanfars 215 gallon tank at the last GWAPA meeting I'm actually thinking about stepping up to 250 watt MH and higher wattage CF's.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

